# Must Have Theatre Tech Reference Books?



## Seppi (Dec 23, 2018)

Hello! 

This is my first post. Controlbooth.com was very useful to me as a student of theatre when I had questions about rigging and safety, and I figured now that I am working in the industry, it might be time to join the community! 

I'm currently a freelance Stage Manager and Production Manager in the industry working out of Toronto, Ontario. I love working with designers and directors and troubleshooting ways to create the effects they dream of. I normally frequent forums, or email past professors/mentors when I'm at an impasse, but I was wondering if you had any must-have manuals or textbooks you have in your shop, booth, or office that you frequent. Whether it be for rigging, special effects, lighting design, scenic construction, I'm interested in all of them! 

Looking forward to e-meeting/hearing from you! 

Seppi


----------



## RonHebbard (Dec 23, 2018)

Seppi said:


> Hello!
> 
> This is my first post. Controlbooth.com was very useful to me as a student of theatre when I had questions about rigging and safety, and I figured now that I am working in the industry, it might be time to join the community!
> 
> ...


 * @Seppi* The Backstage Handbook, any edition but the newer the better, the first edition was published pre Source Fours. 
Posting from north of Donald's walls and just down the road from you. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## egilson1 (Dec 23, 2018)

I recommend the follow:

Entertainment rigging by Harry Donovan

Entertainment rigging for the 21st century by Bill Sapsis

Monona Rossol
*The Health & Safety Guide for Film, TV & Theater, Second Edition (Second Edition)*


----------



## DanH (Dec 23, 2018)

It's not theatre-specific, and doesn't have much you can't find on the internet, but it's still great: The Pocket Ref for the workbox and The Desk Ref on your desk.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jan 2, 2019)

Stern.

I assume I don't have to say anything else?


----------



## Van (Jan 2, 2019)

The Stage Rigging Handbook by Jay Glerum. <---- Must have!


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 2, 2019)

*Designing Together: The collaboration and conflict management handbook for creative professionals (Voices That Matter)*

Not a theater reference specifically, but a great text about working with people of different personalities, managing up, and managing down, and managing side-to-side.


----------

